# Magic themed town names?



## Rabirin (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi again, i make too many threads I just had like a really good idea. 
I thought of making a magical town sorta, where magical and whimsical things are rumoured to happen within the town and because of this,  it's not a very popular vacation spot to tourists. But the overall the town would be very pretty and neutral, with pastel colours etc. 

So what are some good magic related or whimsical town names? 

So far i've come up with:
Starsign


----------



## cornimer (Nov 29, 2015)

A magic themed town sounds like a good idea! c:

Here are a few name suggestions:

Mistcove
Magicove 
Magicdew
Twilight
Stardust

Sorry, they're not that good, but I will post if I think of more!


----------



## piske (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok, the first thing that popped into my head when I read your post was Cardcaptor Sakura xD you could name it Sakura, or Cerebus? :>


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2015)

I kind of like Magyka. :3


----------



## fenris (Nov 29, 2015)

Look up names of herbs used in witchcraft?


----------



## Athelwyn (Nov 29, 2015)

Ooh, I love magical towns!

Talisman
Athame
Charm
Incense
Grimoire
Zodiac (or maybe the name of your sign, if it fits the 8-letter limit)
Omen
Ouija
Beltane
Altar
Ritual
Solstice
Lunar
Esoteric (usually hear that in relation to magical things)


----------



## radioloves (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmm..

Ophelia 
Cryanthemnum 
Sapphire
Dustlight 
Dawnlight
Faerie Moon
Starlite
Starwish
Moon River
Casade
Valine
Crystaline
Saturne
Mistlight
Mistic Lunar
Luna
Lunatic
Big Dipper
....

example Niemy has arrived from Macaque 

xD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 30, 2015)

I would probably just go with "Magic." It's simple, to-the-point and it sounds cool.


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hogwarts (for y'all Harry Potter fans)


----------



## mayortash (Nov 30, 2015)

Leviosa


----------



## Greggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmm, Nice idea. Here's some of my ideas:
 -Salem
 -Oracle
 -Magiarch (Magic! And it sounds like "matriarch", you should have an all-female villagers heh)
 -Sigiland (Sigil + Land)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 30, 2015)

stargaze? i dont know if it actually sounds magical but i think it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Munna (Nov 30, 2015)

Rockwell (these would be my first choices)
*Laverre* 
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Laverre_City

Lavender
Wisp (after the will-o-wisp fae creatures that lead travelers astray & act like a kind of cheeky fairy
Lantern (my town is meant to be magical & whimsical)
Burbank (after the town that Edward Scissorhands was based on---sterile but weird, pastel colours)
Starseed
Faraway
Orlean


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 30, 2015)

What about Moonbay? For me it sounds like a magic town.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 30, 2015)

Athelwyn said:


> Ooh, I love magical towns!
> 
> Talisman
> Athame
> ...



Omg I really love the idea of a town named solstice! these are really great suggestions btw ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munna said:


> Rockwell (these would be my first choices)
> *Laverre*
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Laverre_City
> 
> ...



Ah, I can see you like pokemon? I like pokemon too! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> A magic themed town sounds like a good idea! c:
> 
> Here are a few name suggestions:
> 
> ...



Mistcove sounds pretty nice to me! and dw about it, you tried your best ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> I would probably just go with "Magic." It's simple, to-the-point and it sounds cool.



Hahaha, very simple I like it. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Ok, the first thing that popped into my head when I read your post was Cardcaptor Sakura xD you could name it Sakura, or Cerebus? :>



I like the sound of Cerebus, it sounds very unique. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cassieok5 said:


> Hogwarts (for y'all Harry Potter fans)



I do like harry potter, but I feel like it's widely overused. :c


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 30, 2015)

Greggy said:


> Hmm, Nice idea. Here's some of my ideas:
> -Salem
> -Oracle
> -Magiarch (Magic! And it sounds like "matriarch", you should have an all-female villagers heh)
> -Sigiland (Sigil + Land)



Oracle sounds really pretty.


----------



## fenris (Nov 30, 2015)

I really, really like Athame and Solstice.  Personally, I'd go with one of those, and name my human residents after herbs.

Do you know which villagers you're going to pick?  I think Kiki would be a good choice for one -- black cats and magic go together like peanut butter and jelly, after all!


----------



## pulmona (Nov 30, 2015)

I really like the name Grimoire that was suggested and I wish I had used it for my town's name now haha


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 1, 2015)

fenris said:


> I really, really like Athame and Solstice.  Personally, I'd go with one of those, and name my human residents after herbs.
> 
> Do you know which villagers you're going to pick?  I think Kiki would be a good choice for one -- black cats and magic go together like peanut butter and jelly, after all!



I have an idea of what villagers to pick, but now after you said that I'm starting to consider her!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pulmona said:


> I really like the name Grimoire that was suggested and I wish I had used it for my town's name now haha



Haha, you can thank Athelwyn for that. c:


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 1, 2015)

French nerd incoming Le Soir? It simply translates to The Night in English, but it sounds so pretty to me. :3 Sorry.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a magic town called Starfall which sounds slightly ominous.  Feel free to use that one if you want.


----------



## Munna (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you watched population a so-bad-it's great mystery movie called "Population 436" ? The eerie little town is called "Rockwell Falls" & I always though that was a pretty & ominous name at the same time.

"While traveling to Rockwell Falls in an assignment of the US Census Bureau, the surveyor from Chicago Steve Kady has two flat tires nearby the small town. The local Deputy Bobby Caine brings him to the town and the Mayor Grateman lodges him in a farm, where the gorgeous Courtney Lovett lives with her mother. Steve finds that Rockwell Falls, considered by the locals as the most perfect place on Earth, has the same population since 1860 and sooner he discloses the meaning and the dark secret of their creed of solidarity and steadfastness."
--from IMDB

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ah, I can see you like pokemon? I like pokemon too!"  ( I stuffed up the multi quote)

Thanks for the feedback! 

The only Poke'mon town name on my list was Laverre though. All the others are from stories, real towns or my imagination.  I do think Laverre is perfect for what you are going for as it's the fairytale town, but before hand (the route leading to it) is a ghost section with an abandoned playground & a swamp.
Then it's all butterflies, fairies & mushrooms! So it combines eerie with beautiful.

I also liked the "Mistcove" suggestion. 

So many cool ideas in this thread.  Can't wait to see what you pick.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 3, 2015)

chocotaco13 said:


> French nerd incoming Le Soir? It simply translates to The Night in English, but it sounds so pretty to me. :3 Sorry.



Omg, that sounds really pretty to me also. Now i'm seriously considering using that as my town name. and i did french at school so i understand 
Thanks for the idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munna said:


> Have you watched population a so-bad-it's great mystery movie called "Population 436" ? The eerie little town is called "Rockwell Falls" & I always though that was a pretty & ominous name at the same time.
> 
> "While traveling to Rockwell Falls in an assignment of the US Census Bureau, the surveyor from Chicago Steve Kady has two flat tires nearby the small town. The local Deputy Bobby Caine brings him to the town and the Mayor Grateman lodges him in a farm, where the gorgeous Courtney Lovett lives with her mother. Steve finds that Rockwell Falls, considered by the locals as the most perfect place on Earth, has the same population since 1860 and sooner he discloses the meaning and the dark secret of their creed of solidarity and steadfastness."
> --from IMDB
> ...



I'm currently trying to decide between Solstice, Wisp, Le Soir and Oracle.


----------



## Panduhh (Dec 3, 2015)

Salem


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 3, 2015)

first thing that came to my mind was 'Lumos' from Harry Potter. It sounds pretty and it doesn't have to HP related haha.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 3, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> first thing that came to my mind was 'Lumos' from Harry Potter. It sounds pretty and it doesn't have to HP related haha.



Ah, i love that too!


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 3, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> first thing that came to my mind was 'Lumos' from Harry Potter. It sounds pretty and it doesn't have to HP related haha.



Ah, i love that too!


----------

